# Google- FODMAPs: The Diet You Never Knew Could Cure Your Tummy Troubles - BlissTree



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt0.ggpht.com/news/tbn/TPkxgL9jrWlv8M/6.jpgBlissTree<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*FODMAPs: The Diet You Never Knew Could Cure Your Tummy Troubles**BlissTree*A low FODMAPs diet is a new treatment for *IBS* that might just finally eradicate your tummy troubles.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

